
Architecture of a distributed music streaming application - prtkgpt
https://nearprotocol.com/blog/music-application-architecture/
======
jstutzman
Artists definitely deserve more than they're getting. I would love to see that
delivered to them via blockchain. I think it could also improve the fan
experience. We would feel more connected to their sustainability.

